# How are you?



## jandallo

Hi guys,

I obviously know how to say "How are you" in Tagalog (it would be very shameful if me, a Filipino, didn't know how to say this basic phrase, despite not being fluent in Tagalog and my parent's native tongue of Ilocano). What I'm wondering is what the correct spelling of this expression is. I often see it spelled "Kamusta ka," but more often I see it spelled "Kumusta ka." I like to think the latter is correct, but can anyone clarify me on what the correct spelling is?


----------



## autumnsoliloquy

kumusta ka? - correct spelling
musta ka? / kamusta (ka)? - spoken


----------



## niernier

Kumusta should be the correct spelling, the first syllable being ku obviously because this phrase originally came from the Spanish phrase como esta which means how are you. Kamusta has also gained currency but is the wrong way of spelling the word. Either way you spell or pronounce it, the meaning is basically the same. No one will even notice which one you said, if it's kumusta or kamusta.


----------

